# Bath Temperature



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

I gave the trio a mist bath last night. Screech ran away down the side of the cage, Blizzard sat quietly with his eyes closed, and Murdock got absolutely soaked!

I just want to know what sort of temperature the water should be? I make it luke warm since I don't want to freeze them, but I'm wondering if I should heat it up a bit more, or lower the temp? They seem to enjoy it, except for Screech who's scared of things that shoot wet stuff at her.  She's quite happy to bath in her drinking bowl though, but is terrified of the bowl we put on the floor of the cage for her. I saw a plastic bird bath at the shops yesterday with a mirror in the bottom. I nearly bought it until I remembered what Screech is like with mirrors. If it looks like her, she hisses and scrambles to hide behind my head. She's such a cute weirdo.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I make mine the same as I would for a human baby, which most ppl consider Luke warm ( i use a whole different term but it's not family friendly lol)


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I usually use room-temperature water. If it's a cooler day I use lukewarm water.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

When you're giving a mist bath the droplets tend to have cooled by the time they get to the tiel, so you can start with hot water and it still won't be too warm when they're getting to enjoy it.


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

That's great guys. Thanks. I will probably be giving mist baths most times, since we don't have a shower, and they avoid the water bowl unless it's their drinking water. As it is, Screech runs away from the misting. Lol.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

My boys don't have a problem with being misted, but I still spray below them in the shower before I start misting them so they know what's coming. I don't know if that would help, but it can't hurt.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

jojo wont let me  he attacks the mist


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Aw, that is so cute he runs from his mirror image! I usually use hot water, too, because by the time I spray and it hits, it's only lukewarm. Mine HATED being sprayed, also, in the beginning but now she likes it. She gets in her moods sometimes when she doesn't want to "shower" with me OR get misted but most times she lifts her wings and dances around. So keep at it (Aderyn and Elijah) - maybe they'll learn to love it like my Kiki!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I put hot water in the sprayer, and then spray some on my hand and it tends to be cooler once it has been sprayed. So hot water is ok, as long as you test it first to see how warm it is on your hand!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I use hot water too, as by the time the spray gets to Tiki and Torch its cool...


----------

